# الى مشرف القسم



## ahmed shawky (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا انا بشكر كل القائمين على المنتدى بجد انا واحد من الناس استفاد كتير جدا منه 
ربنا يوفقكم كمان وكمان يااااااااااااارب​ 


ثانيا
انا بستفسر عن اجهزه قياس خشونه السطح او طرق قياس خشونه السطح ياريت لو حد يعرف اى حاجه او اى معلومات يقولى عشان تايه بجد
surface roghness messurement


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (15 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز

ادناه مواقع عن اجهزة قياس خشونة السطح اتمنى ان تحصل الفائدة
بشار الراوي

http://www.surfaceroughnesstester.com/
http://www.microphotonics.com/roughness100.html
http://www.auto-met.com/mitutoyo/Surface_roughness_insturments.htmhttp://www.surfaceroughnesstester.com


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (15 يناير 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> 
> ادناه مواقع عن اجهزة قياس خشونة السطح اتمنى ان تحصل الفائدة
> بشار الراوي
> ...


مشكور جدا مهندس بشار على هذه الروابط 
​


----------



## ahmed shawky (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااا لكل القائمين على المنتدى ويارب دايما فى تميز


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

